# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  DAL-e, customer service robot, Hyundai, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Hyundai

The DAL-e is an acronym for “Drive you, Assist you, Link with you-experience.”

----------


## Airicist

"Hyundai Motor Group Introduces Advanced Humanoid Robot ‘DAL-e’"

January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai's AI-Powered Robot Will Help Customers at Car Dealerships"
DAL-e is the automaker's four-foot-tall robot, which will first be put into service in South Korea.

by Colin Beresford
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai debuts DAL-e: your future customer service robot"
It’s cute, but are we ready to accept the help of robots instead of humans?

by Charlie Osborne
January 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai rolls out adorable customer service robot for its showrooms"
Maybe it's cute enough to sell a few cars.

by Nicole Lee
January 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Jan 25, 2021

"Hyundai Motor Group Introduces Advanced Humanoid Robot 'DAL-e' for Automated Customer Services"

January 25, 20121

----------


## Airicist

Jan 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Motor Group Introduces Two New Robots"
The new owner of Boston Dynamics has some interesting ideas about what robots should be doing

by Evan Ackerman
February 11, 2021

----------

